# When is a puppy still considered a puppy?



## PastaPomChi (Sep 13, 2008)

How old does a puppy have to be where he/she is not considered a puppy anymore. I guess with other breeds, it's when they get "big." But our chis stay small so its hard no distinguish when they're past that puppy stage. 

I'm still giving Pasta her 4 meals a day because she's only 10 weeks old. But when do I get to that point where I give her just 1 or 2 meals a day?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I read some were that they are considered a puppy tell they are 2 years old. But I could be wrong. I'm sure someone else can help.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi will always be a puppy to me ^_^


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have always thought that they still act like a puppy until about 2 yrs old


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

my breeder told me at 4 months, you would only have to monitor their eating 2x/day ( unless the puppy is particularly small, then you have to wait until they're 5 to 6 months). but i was under the impression that you're supposed to leave food out for them (so they can eat whenever they get hungry), regardless of age. i was also told after the age of 1, they are no longer puppies and that is why its a good idea to wait until your puppy is at least a year old before getting another puppy...
i get my info from my breeder. she seems to know her stuff so i use her as a reference...


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Krista said:


> Yoshi will always be a puppy to me ^_^


I was just about to say that about Boss 

I'm pretty sure it's 2yrs. In which case, Boss is not a puppy anymore


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Kristin said:


> I was just about to say that about Boss
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's 2yrs. In which case, Boss is not a puppy anymore


She still very much acts like a puppy, she's just one of those children who refuse to grow up


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

I also thought it was until they are about one, I started feeding mine 2 meals per day when they got to about 4-5 months, Chis also do lose their little puppy face a little bit too i find, their ears start standing and they start looking like little ladies/young men 

But like the rest of you they will always be a puppy to me lol!!xx


----------



## Chili-mom (Sep 7, 2008)

I think they should stay on puppy food until they are atleast 8 months old.. longer if you plan to put them on a real high protein food. And I've read that they should always get no less than 2 meals aday. But they will probably act like frisky pups for many years.


----------

